# Choice of router table



## spindlater (Nov 8, 2009)

This is not made any easier I suppose because the tables available here in the UK will not include some of the U.S. brands sold in America. I have many years experience as an amateur cabinet maker and already have three routers ranging from a Dremel used in very small work through an 8mm Elu to a 3hp DeWalt DW625. I also have a router table which I dislike intensely and do not wish to throw good money after bad when I replace it with something better/different. I have studied intensely the offerings shown on the Internet and though the costliest of those I have short listed, the Kreg Professional PRS1040 does look to be out on its own in respect of sophistication and precision. I would like to read comments from anyone who has plenty of experience of using this table and whether or not there are any downsides. For example, were I to use the DW625E would I require acollet extension?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

spindlater said:


> This is not made any easier I suppose because the tables available here in the UK will not include some of the U.S. brands sold in America. I have many years experience as an amateur cabinet maker and already have three routers ranging from a Dremel used in very small work through an 8mm Elu to a 3hp DeWalt DW625. I also have a router table which I dislike intensely and do not wish to throw good money after bad when I replace it with something better/different. I have studied intensely the offerings shown on the Internet and though the costliest of those I have short listed, the Kreg Professional PRS1040 does look to be out on its own in respect of sophistication and precision. I would like to read comments from anyone who has plenty of experience of using this table and whether or not there are any downsides. For example, were I to use the DW625E would I require acollet extension?


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome, Spindlater..

I have no experience with that table.


----------



## jmoore65 (Aug 14, 2008)

What don't you like about your current router table? And what do you want from the new one?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello & welcome to the RouterForums spindlater.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Spindlater.. You might also consider making your own table.. you can attach your choice and combination of Kreg, Incra, Lee Valley and others "pieces" to it!


----------



## spindlater (Nov 8, 2009)

jmoore65 said:


> What don't you like about your current router table? And what do you want from the new one?


My table is one carrying the Bosch brand though I think it is sold under a number of other brand names and I dislike everything! I am at a disadvantage in that where I live is deep in the countryside and there is nowhere that I can get hands on with a selection of tables so that I can select one that is to my taste and specification. The Bosch table has a metal, grooved top and the fence adjustment is very crude and difficult to set up accurately - especially precisely square/parallel. I can most easily describe what I would prefer simply by saying that the video on Utube showing the Kreg PRS1040 in use looks like Valhalla to me! I want a table which will take my DeWalt DW625 electronic 1/2" machine and above all, will allow access for precise height adjustment and bit changing. I have a Woodrat plungebar for the DW625 and the table would have to accommodate that for height adjustment I'd say. If not the plungebar then it would have to allow the use of DeWalt precision height adjuster (DE6966).

Iam not allowed to post urls but here is where you'll see that video
""3w.kregtool.com/products/videos/precisionRouterTable""
I would enjoy making and owning a table that I had made but if I incorporate the Kreg components buying them here, it would be hardly any cheaper than buying the PRS1040. Unfortunately, the PRS1040 is about twice the cost of a similar though inferior table from our home market.

Where can I download detailed plans for a table that I might make for myself?


----------



## spindlater (Nov 8, 2009)

jmoore65 said:


> What don't you like about your current router table? And what do you want from the new one?


My old table which is branded "Bosch RT60" has absolutely nothing that I do like! For example, the fence range of movement is wholly inadequate and so very crude and imprecise. I have already made my choice and have done so having viewed the video url on the Kreg web site. Watching the Kreg PRS1040 demonstrated is like watching a version of my Valhalla! So it is the Kreg that I will buy. Making my own I would wish to incorporate the Kreg bits of hardware which were I to buy them as individual items here in the U.K. would give me a table costing very little less than the commercial product. It might even cost more!


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome. I would contact Kreg and inquire about the DeWalt fitment. I can only assume you will acquire only the basic table and add on the accessories as needed. To me that would be a cautious move unless certain where your heading...Good luck and again welcome to the group.

Regards,
George Cole

PS. please add your name to your profile.


----------

